# Harassment by Stubbs Gazette



## noone (11 Nov 2013)

Since moving into my new house towards the end of October I have been receiving bills from Airtricity and from Stubbs Gazette for the sum of €768. 

I have never had a contract with Airtricity, and I certainly don't owe any money to anyone. The bill relates to a period before I purchased the house. The letter is addressed to "The new owner of...."

If the former tenant of this house owed money, then surely that is their concern? I have been advised to ignore all letters and bills after sending the original ones to the daughter of the previous owner...however, the latest one threatens court proceedings and publishing my name in Stubbs Gazette. 

For what exactly? Can they do this?


----------



## Billo (11 Nov 2013)

What does your solicitor say ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Nov 2013)

I don't think that they would be very successful in taking someone called "The New owner" to court. 

Brendan


----------



## demoivre (11 Nov 2013)

noone said:


> however, the latest one threatens court proceedings and publishing my name in Stubbs Gazette.



I'd love this to happen to me, when I'm in the clear !


----------



## noone (11 Nov 2013)

Haven't involved a solicitor ...yet....why should I incur charges?

Waiting for them to make their move....I was told under no circumstances to give my name to them.


----------



## noone (11 Nov 2013)

Or to begin a dialogue.


----------



## elcato (11 Nov 2013)

They are chancing they're arm in the hope that you will pay it out of fear. Ignore them. If you are peeved you could send the letters back.


----------



## Deas (11 Nov 2013)

I would send them back "not known at this address".


----------



## vandriver (11 Nov 2013)

An explanation...[broken link removed])


----------



## PE2013 (11 Nov 2013)

After I bought my house I was sent a bill for over a grand by waste company for bin charges. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy with my solicitor for not identifying these things. I then refused to pay the charges for another year or two and eventually agreed with them to clear the amount I owed for my ownership if they wrote off the amount prior to my ownership. They did that so all ended well. Then I moved company!!


----------



## Dermot (11 Nov 2013)

I do not believe that you need to engage with them at this moment. Keep the correspondence that has been addressed to " New Owner".  They are chancing their arm big time.  You know when you moved in and you are able to prove who your supplier is so let them waste their time for the moment


----------



## Paddyman (11 Nov 2013)

You dont have much to worry about expect winning a few bob.

Knew a guy who worked for Stubbs. Left and joined a debt collectors. Stuck Stubbs stickers on envelopes and threatened all and sundry with Stubbs. Collector of the year. No conscience.


----------



## Bronte (12 Nov 2013)

I would send both organisations a registered letter stating that the previous owners no long resides at this address, that you do not owe them anything and that they should cease sending you letters as you now feel it is harrassment.   While you're at it, and it will help you, give them the address of previous tenant who owes the bills.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Nov 2013)

As it is Airtricity, would a complaint to the Energy Regulator help? 

Is Stubbs Gazette regulated in any way?  Put in a call to the National Consumer Agency or the Central Bank.


----------



## RainyDay (12 Nov 2013)

Deas said:


> I would send them back "not known at this address".



Sounds like a good idea to me.

Take a photo of each envelope that you're returning, with your 'not known at this address' visibly written on the envelope.


----------

